# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM/Qualcomm v1.03 - MSM8212, MSM8612, ZTE, YU, Alcatel..

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM/Qualcomm v1.03 - MSM8212, MSM8612, ZTE, YU, Alcatel and more !* 
Supported CPU types: 
Qualcomm MSM 8210 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8212 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8610 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8612 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8909 (SnapDragon 210)
Qualcomm MSM 8916 (SnapDragon 410) 
- MSM8916 loaders package updated, more types supported
- MSM8909 loaders package updated, more types supported
- MSM8610 loaders package updated, more types supported
More New models supported:
Alcatel ( MSM8909 and MSM8916 )
Reliance ( MSM8916 )
Youreka ( MSM8909 and M8916 )
ZTE ( MSM8909 )
Lenovo ( MSM8210 )
And some others models are supported ! 
- MSM8212 support activated!
Support wide range of generic MSM8212 phones
> Identify
> Read Firmware ( Infinity )
> Write Firmware ( Factory RAW )
> Write Firmware ( Infinity )
> Read PatternLock ( Android 4.x/5.x )
> Format FileSystem
> Reset FRP ( Google Reset Protection ) 
- MSM8612 support activated!
Support wide range of generic MSM8612 phones
> Identify
> Read Firmware ( Infinity )
> Write Firmware ( Infinity )
> Write Firmware ( Factory RAW )
> Read PatternLock ( Android 4.x/5.x )
> Format FileSystem
> Reset FRP ( Google Reset Protection ) 
- Read Firmware
Wide range of new types supported ( Generic and brand-specific )
More different security types will backup on "ExtraFiles" option enabled 
CM2 Firmware NOT damage any device functionality ( Fota etc. )
CM2 Formware NOT damage any security settings in device 
- Write Firmware
Improved Factory Firmware packages support (RAW)
Improved Factory image sparse files flashing
Firmware verification improved 
- Service
FRP Reset improved
New Format FS mode activated ( Repair )
> Use that mode if device stuck on black screen after normal format
> Use ONLY that mode for Xiaomi devices 
- Other
Some other bugfixes and improvements
Device memory size now shown (hex and byte format) during boot
Set BootConf after flashing enabled  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

